# Two looking to hitch a trip



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

My wifes cousin-in-law and I are looking to add ourselves to your fishing trip either this Friday, Saturday, Sunday or Monday. 

To share expenses and make your trip less expensive, then some.

We don't care what we hook into or keep or don't keep.

Oh and we are rookies so that might be a deterent for you, but who knows.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

What kind of fishing are you wanting to do,inshore,offshore?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

offshore.

We figure we will at last resort hook up with Time Bandit part boat for at least some snapper action.


----------

